# MY 595 team winter with fenders and tubeless



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

just below 7 kg, witht the DT TRICON wheel set.....


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a shame to see a World Class bicycle relegated to rain duty. 

I would suggest some tape on the frame where the fenders attach. Even with the rubber mounts it will wear the clear coat even after one ride.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> That's a shame to see a World Class bicycle relegated to rain duty.
> 
> I would suggest some tape on the frame where the fenders attach. Even with the rubber mounts it will wear the clear coat even after one ride.


thanks, better keeping a use for the 595 than none.
I have 4 road bikes, this year I bought a 695 Mondrian Di2 and a MOOTS RSL campy SR.
I'm keeping this one with fenders so I can use it even when the weather isn't too good.
I also plan to bring this one in Belgium where it rains all the time. for Lausanne, I also have a BMC PRO MACHINE with fenders and tubular Paris Roubais wheel set for winter.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Top man!
a bike is exactly that and isnt a piece of art to be kept hidden +1 on the tape idea though.
Do the fenders fit in under the brake calipers? or do you have to cut them short?


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*with FSA stem/bar combo white*

Voilà, the bike is ready/finished...
a sweet mulet isn't?!


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the color of the bike & the bars !!! Very Nice !!! Perfect rain bike ...


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

greybicycle said:


> just below 7 kg, witht the DT TRICON wheel set.....


:lol::....................


----------

